# Concrete in vivarium



## Checkers2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

I know this may sound a little odd but can I put concrete in the viv with a snake? I understand that I would have to seal it with something. What could I use? Would it even be safe? 

I have found a rather cool looking sculpture but its made of concrete. 

Any info or advice would be appreciated. 

I'm looking for something like this but about 30cm tall and all the ones I have found are only about 15-20cm tall. 

Ancient Tunnel Head Ruin Fish Tank Aquarium Cave Ornament 13cm


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

If it's made for fish, it'll already be treated for aquatics, never mind reptiles or anything else. I wouldn't have thought it was made from concrete though, maybe more ceramic then anything.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Should be fine i'v got natural rocks and conrete stones in with my snake and pebbles etc for climbing and rubbing on while in shed.


----------



## Hypermonkey (May 5, 2013)

It says in the description that it is resin, the same stuff as exo terra hides, bowls and anything with a shape they make so I see little reason why you couldn't :2thumb:


----------



## Checkers2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

The image I uploaded was just for a image reference. The thing I have found is actual concrete, it's meant to be a garden ornament. 

So just putting untreated concrete should be fine then?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Soak it in water for a few weeks, doing regular water changes, to neutralize the PH, then it should be fine.

Dave


----------



## Checkers2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

So I bought my concrete today 










Can't go wrong for £7 I don't think. I'm going for the Incan lost temple kind of look.


----------



## ButterflyLordette (May 17, 2013)

Seems fine in my opinion, just keep in mind the paint used may not be snake-friendly, but that's not very likely.


----------



## Checkers2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

To be honest I was thinking of giving it a couple of coats of clear varnish just to be sure.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Checkers2013 said:


> To be honest I was thinking of giving it a couple of coats of clear varnish just to be sure.


Only issue I'd have is the weight it adds to the viv.


----------



## Checkers2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well once I've got it set up I don't plan on moving it around.


----------

